# Ibrahimovic "Pep mi ha reso più forte. Mourinho è un manipolatore"



## Fabry_cekko (5 Giugno 2014)

*Ibrahimovic "Pep mi ha reso più forte. Mourinho è un manipolatore"*

Ibrahimovic parla a Sport Illustrated "Da piccolo rubavo biciclette per andarmi ad allenare visto che la distanza era di 10 chilometri. Mourinho è un manipolatore, lui riesce a farti fare qualsiasi cosa che vuole ed è per questo che ha vinto tantissimo".

Parla anche di Guardiola e di qualche giocatore "Guardiola mi ha reso più forte, si impara dal bene e dal male e io ho imparato molto da lui. Ronaldo è il mio idolo e il giocatore più forte che ho affrontato, Vieira il miglior compagno, Maldini il miglior difensore e Buffon il miglior portiere".


----------



## Jino (5 Giugno 2014)

Ricordo il derby in cui abbiamo vinto 1-0 con gol di Ronaldinho, in quella partita Maldini di 38-39 anni non ricordo, marcò Ibra ad uomo e di fatto non si girò manco una volta lo svedese.


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Giugno 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ricordo il derby in cui abbiamo vinto 1-0 con gol di Ronaldinho, in quella partita Maldini di 38-39 anni non ricordo, marcò Ibra ad uomo e di fatto non si girò manco una volta lo svedese.


Vero, anche Kaladze fece una partita clamorosa.


----------

